# Program Logos Disapear



## HD IS MY LIFE (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok This Is My Second Thread, First of all I want to thank everyone who helped me out the first time (Special Thanks Mary B).
I'm Getting Excellent Reception, Loving My 922 with AEP (Blows Away the HD DVR and service that I previously had with Directv).
I Have 2 External Hard Drive's (Both are WD 2T Elements) connected through a non-powered USB Hub, Both Work Perfectly but there is a small issue with the Program or Movie Logos on both external hd's. Some of the Logos Disapear and sometimes reappear for no apparent reason. Example, the Movie "Land Of The Lost" instead of the Logo showing a T-Rex chasing Will Ferrell the Logo went back to displaying the Channel Logo HBO2E. Is there a way to fix this? Thanks for any help or suggestions


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Nobody else has replied so here's my $.02 worth.

I've had some logos disappear occasionally, but I think only when my 922 lost Internet connectivity and did a reboot during that time.


----------



## HD IS MY LIFE (Apr 30, 2011)

Yup thats exactly when It happens to me, after the daily reboots, it makes the logos act funny, but everything else works perfectly well.

Is it really necesary to have the 922 hooked up to the internet? Can the 922 Receiver continue to update it's software including the program guide without an internet connection?

I haven't used or plan on using the Sling or DishOnline feature every since HBOGo and CinemaxGo were released, I just want to stop the Logos from disapearing one at a time. It makes my DVR Recording Screen look dull and boring


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The internet is really only necessary if you order PPV (can also be done online or via phone connection) or download Dish Online or want to use Sling. Of course, one assumes you want to Sling at least sometimes or you wouldn't spring for the $200 and the additional monthly fees to have a 922.

As for the logos...

Sometimes my channel logos and the program icons have been absent or at least partially absent... I've observed something that I think is true, but someone from Dish would have to check and verify...

It appears that the logos/program icons only stream while in standby... so that IF you turn on your receiver and have missing logos... you will continue to be missing them until you turn your receiver back to standby and leave it that way for a few hours at least.

The last time I lost logos, this is what I had to do... It would appear that unlike the nightly update, the logos can and do stream at various times during the day instead of at just a specified time... but it can only work while the receiver is in standby.


----------



## HD IS MY LIFE (Apr 30, 2011)

It sounds kind of strange that the 922 needs to continue streaming the same Logos that were already downloaded on the receiver once the tv show or movie had been recorded. If you press the Info Button on the remote you can already view the artwork without having to record the program first, and if you record a tv show or movie along with its artwork Logo you would presume that all of its information would stay on your reciever until deleted.

Well I guess it is what it is, I'll try leaving my receiver on standbye for a couple of hours. 

Thanks for the Info and Tips


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

From what I can gather... Whether you are looking at the Info popup or your DVRed recordings... you are pulling graphics from the same place.

Under normal circumstances, I agree once you record something you should have the icon and be done... But I've seen icons change too (instead of vanishing)... Sometimes I record something and it is a new series so it had a generic icon... then a couple of days later it has a proper icon once they have updated their database.

I don't know how often the graphics are updated... or what the circumstances are for the glitch when they disappear... but it looks like if you interrupt the reload process by waking your receiver, that's when you find wrong/missing icons... and the only fix seems to be to put it back in standby for a few hours.


----------

